# Consola potenciada Behringer PMH660M



## DJD (May 9, 2009)

Esta consola la tenemos por casi dos años sin ninguna clase de problemas. Resulta que un buen dia, cuando le hacemos las pruebas a nuestros equipos en el deposito, la encendi, duro 2 segundos y PAK!. Resultado: volaron los MOSFETs de salida, y algunas resistencias. 

Ya estoy en campaña para repararla, y le cambie todos los componentes defectuosos. Solo me falta reemplazar cuatro resistencias de 0.047 ohms, superficiales y de potencia (    ). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: como veran en el esquema que adjunto, la fuente tiene toda la pinta de ser una flyback pero de potencia. Hasta donde yo se, la tension maxima recomendada para los transistores de conmutacion de una fuente flyback es por lo menos el doble de la alimentacion. Es decir, si despues de rectificada, hay 311V, el doble es 622V, por lo tanto 800V van bien, tal cual el diseño original, que usa unos transistores 17N80C3. Este transistor es algo dificil de conseguirlo original, yo vi por internet, una persona que arreglo esta misma fuente, poniendole un transistor IRFP450, que es muy similar al 17N80, salvo en la tension maxima, que son 500V. 

La pregunta del millon es: el IRFP450 no estaria muy ajustado? No seria demasiado riesgoso? O existe alguna cuestion que no estoy viendo, que hace que este transistor trabaje correctamente? Por lo que pienso, andaria bien para 110V. La fuente es autorrango de 100 a 240V. 

Les adjunto el esquematico de la SPS-600 que usa la PMH880S, la que le sigue a la 660M, porque son exactamente iguales salvo las tensiones de salida y algunas pequeñeces, y porque ademas, el esquema donde esta la fuente de la SPS-400, la que tengo yo, esta dentro de un mega-archivo de 6 megas donde esta la consola completa. 

Desde ya muchisimas gracias y felicitaciones a todos por el foro, que lo estoy descubriendo ahora y me parece excelente!


----------



## xavirom (May 9, 2009)

Mira, puede ser que funcione aún sobrepasando el valor de tensión máxima especificado por el fabricante del transistor (personalmente he visto esta situación), lo que sucede es que es un valor máximo al que nunca debería llegarse, seguramente la vida útil de un transistor funcionando en esas condiciones va a ser muy corta, si no lo conseguís y tampoco su reemplazo, te sugiero que utilices alguno parecido que cumpla con por lo menos estas cosas 800V, 17A y RDS 0.29 ohms (datos del original), podés buscar alguno que funcione en una fuente de algún TV.


----------



## ABELIS (Jun 17, 2009)

gracias por esquematico.. del power suply.
me podrian ayudar con los de los amplificador? beheringer pmh3000
gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 17, 2009)

Probablemente algun bobinado del transformador voló, con lo cual probablemente cualquier reparación de cambio de semiconductores va a ser muy temporal hasta que vuelva a suceder esto.
Añadido esto a los problemas en una etapa final, casi mejor haz un pensamiento.


Behringer no es para uso profesional. Por experiencia es un producto mediocre, aunque muy vendido por precio. Mi consejo es que si vas a trabajar en el mundillo, lo vendas por ebay, y te saques el muerto de encima y te compres algo en condiciones, así como soundcraft, Midas, Mackie o Yamaha como sencillo.

Trabajar es ya suficientemente duro como para andar con transistorcitos y resistencias.

Saludos.


----------



## DJD (Jun 17, 2009)

Mi querido Tecnicdeso, si bien por supuesto soy abierto a cualquier critica, te comento que BEHRINGER para mi gusto y al nivel en el que estoy SI es una marca profesional, con todas sus mañas, errores, bugs, desastres, aciertos, virtudes y defectos, pero si es profesional. Que no este equiparada con otras marcas es otro cantar.

En general, los equipos BEHRINGER, con un buen programa de seguimiento y un mantenimiento adecuado, no fallan tanto como dicen, al menos los que vienen por estos lados. Si vos supieras la cantidad de aparatos chinos que vienen que son desastrosos, BEHRINGER seria algo asi como MIDAS en el rango de precios que se maneja. No vas a encontrar nada, al menos por Argentina, que gastando la misma plata te de un resultado igual al BEHRINGER.

Queria compartir esto contigo, porque gracias a BEHRINGER nosotros pudimos crecer y si bien no somos ni la mejor empresa de sonido ni la mas grande, tenemos una base de clientes que avalan la calidad neta del servicio por sobre la marca. Me paso de ver infinidad de veces equipos de gama baja como BEHRINGER y otras marcas sonar excelentes, y equipos de primerisima linea fracasar. Mas vale tener un equipamiento con capacidades limitadas pero que se lo conoce al milimetro exacto y se sabe como exprimirle hasta la ultima gota, que tener una "bestia bruta" y no saber utilizarla.

Perdon la extension pero me parecio importante compartir contigo este pensamiento.

En cuanto a la reparacion,  por diversos motivos alejados de la tecnica todavia no pude hacerla, aunque ahora que me libero, la agarro de nuevo a esta fuente y voy a tener cuidado con el transformador, a ver que pasa. Las salidas las revise, estan bien. Quisiera por favor que alguien en lo posible conteste mi pregunta con certeza si puedo poner los IRFP460 o no tengo mas alternativa que conseguir los originales 17N80.

Les mando un gran abrazo a todos!


----------



## DJD (Jul 27, 2009)

Despues de hacer algunas pruebas y de averiguar un poco sobre este tema, les comento que procedi a poner los transistores MOSFET que consegui, los IRFP460, que salvo la limitacion de los 500V, todos los demas parametros se equiparaban y en algunos sobrepasaba al 17N80C3 extinto en la falla.

Estoy suponiendo que el problema se dio al levantarse unas soldaduras cercanas al diodo CHOPPER o DAMPER que esta en pararelo al transformador, y creo que los MOSFETs se comieron los pulsos de alta tension en cada apertura. Supongo esto porque vi una R de 8K2 de potencia casi suelta, con lo cual me encarge de repasarle las soldaduras y fijarla de algun modo para que no se mueva, ya que como es alta, tiende a moverse con facilidad y a aflojarse

Se le cambio, ademas de los MOSFETs, los transistores que excitan a estos, un sinnumero de capacitores y diodos rapidos, si bien muchos de ellos andaban bien, los cambie solo para asegurarme. Los dos integrados de control (TOP221P y UC3854) funcionan correctamente. En cuanto a las R superficiales inconseguibles, le arme una placa con 22 resistencias en paralelo, para dar cerca del valor de 0.047 ohm. No dispongo de un instrumento que me permita medir resistencias tan bajas, pero viendo cada resistencia por separado vi que no tenian casi variacion. Luego, esta R gigante la conecte en sus respectivos puntos en la placa. 

Probandola con una lampara serie para empezar (por las dudas), la fuente no consume casi nada estando en vacio, con lo cual la velocidad de conmutacion parece ser correcta, y muy poco conectandole la consola entera en reposo como carga, y las salidas estan con sus respectivas tensiones sin ninguna variacion. Los IRFP460 calientan muy poco o casi nada si esta ventilandose con el cooler, con lo cual creo que esta andando bien. Todo tal cual como era antes. Aparentemente el transformador principal y el de VAUX salieron ilesos de esta falla. La regulacion tanto en reposo como a potencia maxima la realiza perfectamente. La etapa de salida salio intacta, sin ningun problema y andando a la primer conexion, aunque por precaucion le cambie los MOSFETs de salida y los capacitores de 1uF que conforman junto a la bobina creo de 28uH el filtro LC para eliminar la portadora de PWM. Estos capacitores en mi otra consola exactamente igual (que me la robaron), no se pincharon, pero al cambiarselos por nuevos note que el sonido volvio a ser como al principio, asi que es fija en esta clase de equipos cambiarle los C a las salidas PWM de los clase D. 

La consola esta reparada hace una semana y por el momento anda perfectamente bien. Quiero agradecer a todos los que contestaron por ayudarme en el tema, y bueno, sera hasta la proxima en la misma hora y mismo canal! jeje.

Un abrazo para todos!


----------



## Cernic (Oct 24, 2009)

DJD dijo:


> Hola a todos! Recurro a ustedes nuevamente, esta vez con el titulo en minuscula,   , para ver si me pueden ayudar con esta fuente.
> 
> Esta consola la tenemos por casi dos años sin ninguna clase de problemas. Resulta que un buen dia, cuando le hacemos las pruebas a nuestros equipos en el deposito, la encendi, duro 2 segundos y PAK!. Resultado: volaron los MOSFETs de salida, y algunas resistencias.
> 
> ...



hola, perdonar la patudez. pero seria posible que postiaras el esquema de la sps400...ya que no consigo reparala...cada vez que cambio algo vuela otro componente 

saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por las dudas: En Chile, patudo=confianzudo


----------



## emilio199 (Nov 26, 2009)

Cernic dijo:


> hola, perdonar la patudez. pero seria posible que postiaras el esquema de la sps400...ya que no consigo reparala...cada vez que cambio algo vuela otro componente
> 
> saludos




HOLA Amigo,  todavia necsdistas es diagrama de sps400?.. yo voy por el mismo camino que tu estoy reparando el mismo pwm. 
Dime de que parte eres?? stgo?
u otra ciudad??..  yo toy en arica..
espero respuestas gracias atte emilio

y te condeguistes algum transistor 17n80 bueno que sea como remplazoo'???


----------



## sebarodrigueza (Dic 11, 2009)

buenas. Buscando por internet llegué a conseguir el siguiente esquematico de la psp-400 (esta un poco borroso...). A la mia se le voló un transistor de la etapa de potencia de audio (irf640)... y ademas le faltan los 5V de alimentacion. podria ser el diodo rapido o el secundario del trafo...(Dios me libre) ....solo eso(por el momento)... todas las demas tensiones parecen estar bien... Saludos


----------



## ingwilmer (Dic 14, 2009)

Gracias por el esquema soy nuevo en el foro lamento no poderte ayudar pero mi problema es que mi taller me llego una PMP1000 con la fuente psp 400, lo primero que consegui fue los mosfet de la salida en corto, primera vez que recibo una consola como esta, tambien en la fuente tenia u corto en un dido rectificador que segun el plano es el D27 y es el que va alimentar los 48 voltios, reemplace lo dañado pero ahora cuando alimento a la consola este dido se va a corto nuevamente apenas con su esquema de esta fuente he podido repararla pero no tengo los siguientes esquemas  para ver en donde esta el problema realmente, no conozco el funcionamiento de esta consola, lo que se en que inicialmente la encendi antes de saber que tenia los mosfets malos y la consola encendia todos los leds incluso el que dice power, no se que estoy haciendo mal si me falta algun cable por conectar ya que hay dos cables grise que van a la etapa de salida pero no se en que conectos de la misma van ya que no tengo el plano completo, por favor alguien que me pueda dar una ayuda al respecto. La fuente sin carga funciona bien o reo que eta bien por que todos los voltajes en el conecto de 7 pines son los que me indica el plano.

Gracias


----------



## sebarodrigueza (Dic 21, 2009)

Buenas. Parece que esta consola tiene un par de adeptos a repararla...no es una buena propaganda para Berhinger... Conseguí todos los esquematicos y los dejo posteados para que el intento sea mas fácil. 
Lo que me parece raro es que la prendiste sin haber cambiado los mosfet y anduvo. Eso quiere decir que los mosfet estaban bien... Te recomiendo que revises los componentes que estan cercanos a ese diodo... el regulador de tension que tiene. Te recomiendo que para medir las tensiones en la placa, saques el conector porque es muy facil que se resvale la punta del tester y termines quemando algo... yo hice un corto entre 48 y 5V...
Saludos


----------



## carlosjaviervallejos (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola mi consola se me quemo la fuente y no la pude reparar y la mande a berhenger de Argentina, lo cual me pasaron 1800 pesos de presupuestbviamente no lo acepte.Entonces arme la fuente para usarla como pre y funciona bien pero me gustaria probar la salida de audio y quiera saber si alguien tiene el valor de los +B de la salida y la corriente o bien el circuito.Gracias


----------



## el pule (Dic 18, 2011)

DJD dijo:


> Esta consola la tenemos por casi dos años sin ninguna clase de problemas. Resulta que un buen dia, cuando le hacemos las pruebas a nuestros equipos en el deposito, la encendi, duro 2 segundos y PAK!. Resultado: volaron los MOSFETs de salida, y algunas resistencias.
> 
> Ya estoy en campaña para repararla, y le cambie todos los componentes defectuosos. Solo me falta reemplazar cuatro resistencias de 0.047 ohms, superficiales y de potencia (    ). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: como veran en el esquema que adjunto, la fuente tiene toda la pinta de ser una flyback pero de potencia. Hasta donde yo se, la tension maxima recomendada para los transistores de conmutacion de una fuente flyback es por lo menos el doble de la alimentacion. Es decir, si despues de rectificada, hay 311V, el doble es 622V, por lo tanto 800V van bien, tal cual el diseño original, que usa unos transistores 17N80C3. Este transistor es algo dificil de conseguirlo original, yo vi por internet, una persona que arreglo esta misma fuente, poniendole un transistor IRFP450, que es muy similar al 17N80, salvo en la tension maxima, que son 500V.
> 
> ...



estimado. esta fuente no llega 400peak pues d1 se lo impide. al igual que d11. en cuanto a calidad no me referire pues e puesto 10 mesas nuevas a funcionar y vi como falaron 3 sincarga. pero esto tambien lo vi cuando llegaron las vertec con 7 cajas menos en la primera prueba. (cuando hablo de prueba me refiero a sin sonido) revisando sus placas estad no presentaban detalles de soldaduras ni nada. lo que habla de fallas de diseño


----------



## rale74 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola Amigos de este foro, necesito encontrar o comprar los diagramas de la consola pmh880s beringer

Me pueden ayudar?


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Jul 14, 2012)

Rale74 si aun necesitas esos diagramas te los puedo pasar.


----------



## lalo23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Buenas me llego esta mezcladora hace poco y bueno algunos canales no funcionan, bueno lo primero que hice fue revisar el operacional paras luego sustituir por otro 4580 me dijeron que también cambie los diodos que lleva y unos transistores que son  A970 los diodos zener es el BAV103 los  cambie ´pruebo y el problema sigue. Pareciera que solo un canal funciona porque al momento de enchufar  el plug  a la mitad si hay audio y funcionan todos los controles pero si lo conecto el plug completo se va el audio.
Alguien me podría ayudar.. voy a subir fotos de la mezcladora y la etapa donde están los operacionales y  si alguien le ha pasado este problema quisiera que me ayuden ...

aqui algunas fotos de la mezcladora


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2016)

¿ Lo hace con cualquier plug que insertes ?

En caso afirmativo revisa que el "Jack" no se encuentre dañado.


----------



## danny_rizzi (Mar 26, 2019)

Hola gente del foro, buen día! Si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería! Quiero comprar una consola de sonido Behringer Europower PMH660M usada al parecer no anda! La vendedora me dijo que la consola prende perfecto, de un día para el otro empezó a salir despacio la salida, se escucha muy despacito, aparentemente se quemaron las salidas, necesito saber el diagrama de circuito si alguien los tiene se agradezco, necesito saber los componentes que debo comprar para repararla, y si los voy a conseguir, si me pueden sugerir componentes o como repararla, desde ya muchas gracias! Dios los bendiga


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2019)

Mira en este *tema*


----------



## danny_rizzi (Mar 26, 2019)

Fogonazo: ahí me fijé lo que me recomendaste y esta en PDF el diagrama de la Europower PMP1000 es la misma que la PMH660M?


----------

